# For those learning to use "round" looms to knit...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Anyone interested in doing the same project so we can talk with each other at each step?

I've just started a "vest" (sleeveless). I'm using the 41-peg "round" loom leaving only one peg out, which makes this a 40-peg vest. I'm starting with the back. I'm using a #6 super bulky yarn so I won't have to concern myself with two strands at a time. The swatch I created shows it will give me 2-1/2 inches every 6 pegs as well as every 8 rows. I've found this round loom covers the "width" of the back nicely; so I'm starting at the shoulder and working rows down toward the hem.

Here is what I've done so far and it is looking good.
The back:
Started casting on at peg #5 and went thru peg #14. "Knitted" 4 rows and then cut thread. Started casting on at peg #29 and went thru peg #36. "Knitted" 4 rows and then cut thread.

Started knitting at peg 5 going thru peg 14 and then "cast on" the 12 empty pegs continuing knitting past peg 29 thru peg 36. Then turned around and started back. When I got thru peg 29 I started "purling" and purled the 12 "neck" pegs only, knitting again from peg 14 back to peg 5. Turned around and did the same thing, i.e. knitting the shoulder, purling the 12-peg neck, knitting the other shoulder. Did this until I had a total of only two purls on the neck. Then I started knitting the neck pegs too. I continued this knitting until I had a total of 36 "rows" knitted.

Now while I was knitting these 36 rows, I "increased" one peg on each of the two sides at rows 8, 16, 24 and 36. This is where I changed colors to complete the back of this vest. I'm making this vest 192 rows long so I still have a few to go. LOL

The front is designed the same way in that it will have two rows of purls for the neck. However, the kneck will be lower (starting at row 8 instead of row 4). Also the front will be made in two parts, i.e. will have two sides that will overlap for buttons or felcro, etc in the middle of the chest. It will still have the same "increases" from shoulder to arm pit (those 36 rows). And to do the front I will be doing only one shoulder at a time and stopping this part of the front at the end of the 12 peg neck. The length will, of course, be the same; and when one side is completed, then I will do the other side (from the other side of the loom).

Care to join me in this project? Sure would be nice to have some critique as this is quite new to me....


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I completed the back, both parts of the front and an extra piece for each side under the arm. Here is what I've done so far.









I forgot to let the part in the middle show the 2 pieces have not been sewn as yet. This is what I changed with the design, i.e. instead of creating a 2-part front to overlap with buttons of felcro, I only lengthened the neck by 9 pegs on each side instead of the 12 mentioned in my original post. This permits an extra 2 inches in the front for chest size...making this vest for myself and, being a woman, wanted the extra inches across the chest... I also like my clothing loose; so I extended the width another way as well, i.e. creating two pieces (one for each side) that are 2 inches wide each.

As you can see, this vest now is in 5 pieces (back, 2-part front and 2 side pieces). Next task is to sew these together. The vest is a total of 96 rows in length from shoulder to hem; and as you can see, I used two colors of thread to create rows in both the front and back of this vest....really enjoyed doing this!

If anyone else does knit a vest using a loom, I sure would appreciate knowing the design you used...


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I think you have done a amazing job so far.
You braver than I am 
And what did you do on the bottom part ( waist area ) to get it to lay flat ?
Maybe you typed it and I missed it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Lady, I struggled with the yarn rolling up and still do at times. However, I discovered several things that appear to be working for me. One is to knit/purl/knit/purl/ all the way across the same row. Another way is to knit one entire row and then purl the next entire row. And another is a little harder in that it takes care of the sides. This is to alternate the last stitch on each side (knit/purl) on every single row.

Right now I'm limited in what I know about knitting; so knit and purl is about all I do know. Oh and the use of 2 colors at the same time on a "knitted" row. I just learned that awhile back.

My struggle now is with "sewing" up the seams. I just finished sewing up the two pieces that make up the front and I can hardly see the seam; so I'm improving on this but it still is not as good as I'ld like it to be.

And I'm having a terrible time with "numbers". I can count the same XXXX area 3 times and get 3 different numbers. I'm terrible with this!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Looks good to me.
Love you're progress.
I'm unraveling at the moment, dropped several stitches in the blanket so taking it out.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've dropped stitches too. Caught them quick so didn't need to take out much; but sure was a chore!

Got the vest finished. It looks great and is the perfect size. The front hem was rolling so I started looking to figure out why and discovered I had forgotten to knit/purl it the way I had the back part. Duh! Oh well, not bad for my first vest!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

You are amazing. It took me a whole day to knit 10 rows on 20 pegs and I just gave up. I just couldn't get the yarn pulled up over the top of the pegs. Would you mind posting a picture of your loom? Maybe the top of the pegs on yours isn't a large as the one I tried (Martha Stewart).


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Mot., I agree you're amazing! I got a smaller round loom, and gave up after one long dreadful afternoon! I'm a knitter who manages to only use knit and purl! Used to do things on 4 needles but no longer. Kudos to you; the vest looks great! ldc


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

My set has 4 round looms. I am going to have to look at it again. I have made hats on the largest size loom.
They turned out good. Never would I attempt a vest or anything else.
The first thing I ever made was a sweater on 2 needles. A Mary Maxim horse sweater design for my oldest
child. I had found it at a garage sale, and it only had a few rows started on the back. I still have that sweater btw.
I also then made some other sweaters on 2 needles. Casting on is my downfall. I usually get it done but not to my liking.
Once I taught myself to use a old manual knitting machine ( from the 70's ), I was one happy camper.
I also crochet pretty good when I get motivated to do so.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all for the comments. They are encouraging. Too tired to do much tonight; but soon I'll post a pic of the finished vest as well as the loom I used. (Sometimes I use my thumb to balance the knitting thingy on top of the peg while I pull the yarn over that peg's knob. This is usually when I've put the yarn on too tightly.)

I'm in the process of knitting a pair of house slippers now. ROFL Already got the length a bit long...I think...ROFL


----------

